# احتياجات الى مواضيع وبحوث حول معالجة مياه التغذيه للافران والمراجل



## م.طه الحديثي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

_السلام عليكم_
_كيفك اخي ان شاء الله صيام مقبول ان شاء الله_
_اخي اني يشرفني انه اتعرف عليك بدايتا واضيفك عليه كصديق ومحتاج منك بحوث حول مواضيع معالجة مياه التغذيه للافران والمراجل البخاريه كوني مدير قسم الافران والمراجل البخاريه في شركة مصافي الشمالوبحاجه ماسه جدا الها اذا تكدر اني انتظر منك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء..................وبارك الله فيك_


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

اهلا بك اخي الكريم وان شاء تجد من لديه خبرة وعلم في هذا المجال


----------



## م.طه الحديثي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكر الى م.مهندس محمد الكردي*

السلام عليكم اخ م. الكردي اني اشكرج جدا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 أكتوبر 2007)

عزيزي م.طه الحديثي

أرجو أن تشرح لنا بداية ما هي الإجراءات التي تقوم بها عادة في مكان عملك ، وما هي التعليمات الفنية التي تتبعها ؟؟ وبعد ذلك ممكن أن نتحاور .....


----------



## م.طه الحديثي (19 أكتوبر 2007)

_السلام عليكم اخي العزيز _
_اخي مبدا عملنا في البدايه نحن في شركة مصافي للبترول ونحتاج الى ضغوط مختلفه من البخار الافران التي تنتج هذا البخار تحتاج الى مياه تغذيه معالجه كيمياويا وذلك لتفادي حصول اي تاكلات او ترسبات داخل الافران وهي الناتجه من العسره الدائميه والموقته التي تحملها المياه ومن اي مواد اخرى لذا ارجو افادتي بكل مالديك من جديد حول هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله الف خير_


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 أكتوبر 2007)

يجب في البداية تركيب محلية مياه من النوع الذي يقوم بنزع كامل الأملاح من الماء ، وحتى لو اضطررتم لتركيب نازع شوارد deionizer ( demineralizer( فهل هذا موجود لديكم في المصافي ؟؟؟ 
ما هو مصادر المياه ؟؟؟.....
ممكن أن تخبرنا عن مخطط البخار ودارات البخار في خطوط الذهاب والعودة ، مع حوض التكاثف .....


----------



## kmbs (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخي وأرجو كتب او مواضيع عن الافران الشمسية


----------



## hindi (2 ديسمبر 2008)

احتاج لبحث عن معالجه مياه التغزيه


----------



## عصام نورالدين (13 يونيو 2009)

بعد إزالة الكلس من مياه التغذية يستخدم جهاز متوفر لدينا لمنع تشكل الطبقات البيولوجية ( أحياء دقيقة ) تسد أنابيب الماء ومداخل ومخارج الخزانات وأبراج التبريد والمراجل ....


----------



## م. سداد سعد (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*××××××××××××××××××*

السلام عليكم .....
اني بحاجه ماسه الى بحث حول معالجه مياه التغذية .... 
شكرا



يمنع وضع وسيلة إتصال ...​


----------

